# Best G-Shock Mod



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of cool stuff that people have done to their G-Shocks on here, and was wondering if everyone could post their favorite mods.

Heres mine,


----------



## tyler durden (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't modified any of my G-Shocks, but I nominate TraseUno's "stormtrooper" GA-100 mod.

b-)


----------



## casiophile (Jun 5, 2007)

I nominate the Terminator DW-8300, can't recall who did it (Lee?).


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't count _only _adding a different strap as a mod so that leaves me with three, here mine are (I'd say my stealth MB is my favorite).

GG changed to a Kermit with 5600 lime green band:










Dye job to swamp green of a GG band/bezel:









All black MB on low-light zulu:


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

if just changing parts is considered a mod then I'll submit my GW-5000 in Ocean Gray. Moved over all the silver bits as well.
Never got around to blacking out the gold writing but may do that if I can source a spare ocean gray set for my ocean gray module. Don't want to get too destructive when I only have one.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

natornate said:


> GG changed to a Kermit with 5600 lime green band:


That's a sweet looking combo man! Me likes...b-)


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

tyler durden said:


> I haven't modified any of my G-Shocks, but I nominate TraseUno's "stormtrooper" GA-100 mod.
> 
> b-)


Wow.. thanks mate. Tho i didn't do much to it except for a swap job. Well here are some of my prized mods to share.

The "StormTrooper" GA-100.
- Swapped a GA-100A-7A bezel and band over the GA-100-1A1.









The "War Machine" G-5600A-7.
- Negative display mod.
- Bezel and band dyed grey.









The "Crazy Summer" DW-5600CS-1.
- Swapped a DW-5600LC-4 bezel and band over the DW-5600CS-1.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Doctorsti said:


> if just changing parts is considered a mod then I'll submit my GW-5000 in Ocean Gray. Moved over all the silver bits as well.
> Never got around to blacking out the gold writing but may do that if I can source a spare ocean gray set for my ocean gray module. Don't want to get too destructive when I only have one.


You should leave the gold writing. It's just the little touch, the counterpoint, that makes the watch perfect this way. Don't change a thing. :-!

Till


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

Just made the lettering white. Better contrast with the hands.


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

TraseUno said:


> Wow.. thanks mate. Tho i didn't do much to it except for a swap job. Well here are some of my prized mods to share.
> 
> The "Crazy Summer" DW-5600CS-1.
> - Swapped a DW-5600LC-4 bezel and band over the DW-5600CS-1.


|> cool mod, me likey!


----------



## BenzTech (Sep 3, 2010)

TraseUno said:


> Wow.. thanks mate. Tho i didn't do much to it except for a swap job. Well here are some of my prized mods to share.
> 
> The "StormTrooper" GA-100.
> - Swapped a GA-100A-7A bezel and band over the GA-100-1A1.
> ...


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

BenzTech said:


> That mod looks great. How did you get the lettering by the 4 buttons black? Or is it still purple? Please tell


Thanks mate. It's one of my prized mods.. Though it was an easy project. I painted the letters black using acrylic paint. Its water soluble when wet.. but once it dries up its harder to remove.


----------



## BenzTech (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice job. Im on my way to get a ga100a-7a right now. I might give it a try, is it easy to swap cases?


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes it's pretty easy. There are 6 screws around the bezel.. and 2 spring bars that hold the straps. Unscrew all screws and remove the bezel by slowly peeling the bezel over the buttons and case and you have a naked case.


----------



## BenzTech (Sep 3, 2010)

TraseUno said:


> Yes it's pretty easy. There are 6 screws around the bezel.. and 2 spring bars that hold the straps. Unscrew all screws and remove the bezel by slowly peeling the bezel over the buttons and case and you have a naked case.


Cool ill try it. Just picked up the ga100a-7a and I like it better in person than the pics online. Also a DW-6900MS followed me home, I couldnt resistb-)


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

tyler durden said:


> I haven't modified any of my G-Shocks, but I nominate TraseUno's "stormtrooper" GA-100 mod.
> 
> b-)


That's the one for me too

Still waiting for parts to make one for myself...


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

*My Codename on the red line Maratec dive strap ...*

...is probably my favorite(so far). Cheers-Ronbo


----------



## kafvyn (Dec 8, 2008)

slashdotfx said:


> |> cool mod, me likey!


this mod is my fav, nice orange........:roll:


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's hoping to revive this thread as it would be nice to see a big variety of mods!

Here's mine that I've recently done, switched the bands/bezel between a GD100-1BCR and a GD110-7, has a glossy white band which is more in line with the shiny armor of a Stormtrooper (if you want to see pics of the band being shiny, click here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/stormtrooper-gd100-mod-glossy-band-instead-matte-841510.html ):


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

My favorite has to be this DW-5025B by redeye. The thread and explanation can be found here.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, +1


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My Codename on the red line Maratec dive strap ...*

What do you say about this ? GAUSSMAN with a metal bezel and lumed hands .


----------



## GShockParts (Apr 6, 2013)

i 'm ! GSP !


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

here is mine - does this count?


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

other than some minor stealthing on my 7900's, this is the one mod i've done.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: My Codename on the red line Maratec dive strap ...*

Robocopu, Love the lume, how did you learn to do that? YouTube?


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Cxwrench, I don't know why, but this reminded me of ghostbusters, I think the car has similar colors if I'm not mistaken. 2nd thought was a fire station. That is to say, it's awesome.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

GShockParts said:


> i 'm ! GSP !


WOW!


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My Codename on the red line Maratec dive strap ...*

Yes youtube and a lot of practice before doing the actual watch.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> other than some minor stealthing on my 7900's, this is the one mod i've done.
> 
> View attachment 1037974
> 
> ...


Genius! Love what you did to this GA-100. :-!


----------



## GShockParts (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

That guy who took apart his G-100 awhile ago and Luminova-d the hands (as Casio should have done themselves) gets my vote! Oh, and I love my tangerine dyed 5600 (I didn't do it, it got thrown in as a bonus on another G I bought).


----------



## dynosaur (Feb 16, 2013)

GF8250ER-2 in DK8200BK bezel and strap.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

^^Looks almost like the new Stussy x Bape Frog.


----------



## pcfithian (Mar 2, 2013)

Zulu strap on a GW2500b


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's some of mine

1. "Best of" anniversary square. Team tough DW-5000SP, ML red module, DW5025 bezel. Has GW5000 band, but with the anniversary metal keeper from the SP/ML.



Was really inspired by the x Globe



2. Screwback Haze. Screwback case (happens to be a 5700ML case) with 5600EH crystal and DW5000LV silver module. GW5000 resin.



This shows the silver module a little better



3. Kermit in Smoke. I wish I knew who modded this module and how, but got it in a dead battery watch and was quite surprised when I lit it up. Put it into my Men in Smoke before selling the other watch.


----------



## alexandr0s (Feb 2, 2009)

mhammer8 said:


> Oh, and I love my tangerine dyed 5600 (I didn't do it, it got thrown in as a bonus on another G I bought).


This is nice!
If you ever consider selling, please drop me a PM

Alex


----------



## SeanJohn87 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to the party, had to pick up a friend. I'm callin him Cobra Commander


----------



## Rhotax (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok 
Does anyone have an idea, how to *accurately *paint those 3 "rings" (speedometer, alarms and...the third one )?

I mean how to put paint only on those thin rings and not to paint other "areas"?


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhotax said:


> Ok
> Does anyone have an idea, how to *accurately *paint those 3 "rings" (speedometer, alarms and...the third one )?


You could try pens like Poscas - I think these "pain" over even black. You might then have to varnish to keep the colour.

Other option I have seen used: cover an object in hot melt glue, chip away the areas you want coloured, place in Rit. Might work with wax?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

The GL-110's came with cloth bands and if you wore them in the ocean water, the salt would eat away at the cotton fibers, leaving a nasty trash of a band behind, like so:









But you can take a 2-piece Zulu strap and with a little bit of cutting provide a really nice replacement.









I wouldn't call this a "best" mod, but it's a terrific one for making an old G-Shock usable again.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

This is my recent mod. Poor man RAF using GWA1000FC2 case ( the mod is the left one).


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

cheers


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my new combo...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Cal..45, you own a _*GD-350*_?? I'd read that you sold yours almost right after you received it and had no regrets. Or are those photos from another member?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Xevious,

it is my ex-watch if you want to call it that way. My friend who owns it now, said that he is happy with it, except for the too bright white LED's and because he didn't had the guts to open up the case and disassemble the module himself, I did it for him. He thought that blue would be a nice way to make the backlight unique and less bright and I think I can agree. I will have this watch for about a week, so enough time for me to check it's night abilities and then it goes back to my friends home. 

In my opinion the mod has worked out not too bad, only the middle row (day/date) is a bit dark due to the greenish LCD and the position of the two LED's at 4 and 7 o'clock. I think the black GD-350-1ER with positive dsisplay would come out of this even better, since there is no coloured LCD, it would probably look more even.


cheers


----------



## Rhotax (Sep 23, 2008)

scuttle said:


> [..]cover an object in hot melt glue[..]


Does glue don't .."stick" to the watch surface..for good? What kind of glue do you mean ?


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

:0 this inspires me to no end. Really makes me want to try dyeing and swapping even though I'm new to G-Shock and watches in general.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is my latest. I guess it would be a GW-5000SG. I like this one, wear it more often than any other.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Pretty "lite" by the standards of you mod artists out there, but I'm pretty happy with this one:

DW6900, stealthed, strap adapters, 5-ring Zulu, bull bars.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Right now my newest mod is my favorite...


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the module from a GW-9300 inside of the case from a GW-9300GB with the moon ad compass "eye" from and back cover from a G-9300GY. Looks pretty cool with the black and green military look IMO!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Did someone say MOD?








I have so much more :-(


----------



## elmilto (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my simple mod of my GW-6900



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

I recently modded my DW-5025B with a black strap and a all black bezel. Looks better than the original white strap and bezel.


----------



## Rhotax (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally! Now everybody would see from a distance that this watch is something more sophisticated than a black, flat circle with two hands in red "clothes".


----------



## keithngan (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everyone ,new to this forum , just sharing one of my MOD here cheer!..one of my favourite custom. using thailand flag as theme..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My analog beater Aviator, Stealth'd out cheap and quick....with a Sharpie marker










Haven't seen this G in awhile. My wife adopted it and it has disappeared.


----------



## TimeIsGold (Aug 29, 2014)

stpete said:


> Here is my latest. I guess it would be a GW-5000SG. I like this one, wear it more often than any other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, did u paint this one or dyed it?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

TimeIsGold said:


> Hey, did u paint this one or dyed it?


It's a GW-5000 with DW-5600SG resin: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5000sg-5600sg-review-content-901581.html


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike K said:


> It's a GW-5000 with DW-5600SG resin: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5000sg-5600sg-review-content-901581.html


Yeah, all you have to do is buy two watches to make one


----------



## nij3ms (Jul 1, 2014)

my g shock mod projek....enjoy my slideshow

custom g shock - YouTube

My Slideshow - YouTube


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

WCCS 9900 Frogman, dyed black with negative display mod:


----------



## TimeIsGold (Aug 29, 2014)

slashdotfx said:


> |> cool mod, me likey!


Here's my mod for my G..
DIY project G Shock G5600 7DR


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump for more recent mods!


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

little mod for my gf1000nv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My old Swampman


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

The ability to customize is one of the best things about this hobby, imo...Here are a few of my favorites

Blue on blue Gulfmaster





My negative GWF-1000's of course









Custom GWF1000G. Built from parts with a module from a t1030





Rasta 8900...a very fun project



Swamp Thing GD100 (bright green with olive green resin)



Stealth King



And Finally the GW 5000 (BB)


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

^Those Frogs are awesome!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

mk.ultra said:


> ^Those Frogs are awesome!


Many thanks, my friend! Here's a link to the thread I made about the project in case anyone might find it helpful.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ninja-frog-reversing-display-gf-gwf1000-frogman-1087004.html

While I'm at it, I might as well post the links to the threads about some of the other mods pictured

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-n...gwf1000-dawn-black-tribute-build-1274402.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gulfmaster-resin-swap-blue-blue-1088744.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-king-king-kong-aint-got-nothin-me-1147906.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-perfect-square-custom-gw5000-bb-bc-1486786.html


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

after Kungfusion left, 
we all look up to you*, **Knives and Lint* 
please inspire us more in the future !!!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

G-fob said:


> after Kungfusion left,
> we all look up to you*, **Knives and Lint*
> please inspire us more in the future !!!


Wow, man. Thanks for the kind words brother. It really means a lot to me.

However, I feel I must say that I have nowhere near the vast knowledge that Kung had. He was the biggest contributor to the threads on almost every mod I've researched here on F17. In a way, any of us who mod G-Shocks here cannot help but to be a bit of a Kung-fusion disciple. It will take many of us here put together to even begin to fill those shoes. Nevertheless, I am happy to be a part of it and appreciate the compliment.

I think my strength lies less in skills and more in ideas. Then once I get these ideas in my head, I can hardly rest until I make them happen. Its almost like I have no choice. I'm just glad such a great place as this forum exists, where I can learn from all the great members that come before me. I'll do my best to keep 'em coming.


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

40swords said:


> View attachment 3403602


LOVE this Mudman! Very nice paint work and the reverse display is rad. Did you just swap the module?


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

*40swords*, nicely done. I like the work on the 6900, specially - haven't seen you around for a while !!!


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks, my friend! Here's a link to the thread I made about the project in case anyone might find it helpful.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ninja-frog-reversing-display-gf-gwf1000-frogman-1087004.html
> 
> ...


Gulmaster resin swap.....If casio had been paying attention they would've took a hint and been inspired by this sweet mod.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

My only Gshock mod is GW6900BC-hydro 



Cheers,

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Pic on my phone, reverse display on one of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

_*Im a Rangeman man:
Positive display swap:*_


















*Leftovers Negative Module:*









_*Rescue Red Positive bezel/strap swap*_









_*Leftovers after swap*_









_*Navy Blue Positive module (bezel/band swap)*_









_*Spider-Man Rangeman*_









_*Another switch- a- roo of modules, cases and band/straps*_


















_*Just something for fun*_









_*Black Deco Screws. Most of my Rangemans are with black screws now. *_




































_*Frogman is getting his skin change quite often:*_


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

MK, That module was in fact from the GY. I did in fact sell this watch not long after finishing the mod.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> _*Im a Rangeman man:
> Positive display swap:*_
> 
> 
> ...


*Outstanding collection ... great imagination ... terrific photo's ... THANKS !!! |>|>|>*


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> *Outstanding collection ... great imagination ... terrific photo's ... THANKS !!! |>|>|>*


Thank you, John. 
Got to improvise.


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> _*Im a Rangeman man:
> Positive display swap:*_
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.....the black range with the negative display and all red accents is my fav.....been admiring that one for a while, nice collection!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Sweet.....the black range with the negative display and all red accents is my fav.....been admiring that one for a while, nice collection!


Thank you. This one is my absolute favorite. Despite of many complaints and concerns about negative display i love them both. Some Rangemans looks best with positive and some with negative IMHO. 
Honestly think that Olive Green looks better with negative display, so i switched back. Plus my Green Camo Positive is coming.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> _*Rescue Red Positive bezel/strap swap*_


You really have a "Zombie Apocalypse" button in your truck? What does it do? LOL ;-)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

watch_geek2014 said:


> You really have a "Zombie Apocalypse" button in your truck? What does it do? LOL ;-)


makes the car drive in circles and the horn becomes hysterical screaming?


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Member raceclawt's mod


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> Member raceclawt's mod
> 
> View attachment 3434554


A cool mod,for sure!Thanks mk.ultra ; )

But for me the hardest,was this one:









Managed to open this tight screwback by a watch specialist for free but had to change the dial by myself!


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm on the thread..so a fast thing (rit mod!)


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Azfar_J's Resurrection of The PHANTOM !!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*I started out ... this is my first mod ... to do a straight swap of the straps & bezels between the Black Pos Rangeman & the Rescue Red Neg Rangeman.

Ended up really just exchanging bezels. Seemed to work out in a little more interesting fashion 

















or mix it up however you want :think::-s:think::-s You get the idea !!!  *


----------



## Azfar_J (Oct 9, 2014)

mk.ultra said:


> Azfar_J's Resurrection of The PHANTOM !!
> 
> View attachment 3435306


LOL~ mk.ultra, that aint a mod its just a restoration while swapping the band with strap adapter~


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just the simple Bezel & Base mod:
























*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Well ... with no disrespect to others who have posted ... it was probably FJay Iceberg White's recent post that got me started.

Continued on to these two ... just bezel & strap. Yellow still needs correct studs though.


----------



## MadMooney (Mar 29, 2015)

GW2310-1 goes black:







Remove outer shell, remove ring, clean and spray-paint ring, let dry, reassemble. ;-)


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW: you can also swap in the ring from the GW2310FB


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

awesome looking G Shocks! I'm looking at adding a black PVD type buckle to my 5600E. I think the width is 18.5mm. Can you guys point me in the right direction of who might carry an aftermarket buckle for my G Shock. I want to get rid of the shiny polished stock buckle. Doesn't really fit the rest of the watch.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

austex said:


> awesome looking G Shocks! I'm looking at adding a black PVD type buckle to my 5600E. I think the width is 18.5mm. Can you guys point me in the right direction of who might carry an aftermarket buckle for my G Shock. I want to get rid of the shiny polished stock buckle. Doesn't really fit the rest of the watch.


you can buy generic buckles on ebay but if youre after the exact one, youll need to get it from or swap the whole band from a 6900/5600ms. casio doesnt sell buckles by themselves.


----------



## buddhashenglong (Mar 29, 2018)

G-Shark with a different crystal. Shark mesh equals no sweat and a perfect fit for odd shaped wrists.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

related Q: where do mods end and customs begin? :think:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> related Q: where do mods end and customs begin? :think:


My thinking is a custom is to change appearance (customise) a mod is to modify the way something works?
But modify could also mean to modify the appearance so it's confusing


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> related Q: where do mods end and customs begin? :think:


Interesting question. Honestly I never really thought about it and pretty much used the words somewhat interchangeably, with the exception of perhaps the ones I have built myself from parts. I consider my modded G's custom, but with the ones I built I've always called them custom built.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Interesting question. Honestly I never really thought about it and pretty much used the words somewhat interchangeably, with the exception of perhaps the ones I have built myself from parts. I consider my modded G's custom, but with the ones I built I've always called them custom built.


My take is that "modded" is the blanket term for non-factory pieces, but custom is either something you purchased that was made with one-off parts, or if all the parts are off-the-shelf it's only really custom if you made it yourself (ie: custom made for you). So a bezel swap or "stealth" bezel mod that you do to your own watch is a custom, but it would be sold as a modded G. 
It's not a perfect definition, but it's working for me.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here are two GA-800 mods I did today- swapping buttons, movements, bezels and a seconds hand.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> My thinking is a custom is to change appearance (customise) a mod is to modify the way something works?
> But modify could also mean to modify the appearance so it's confusing


i guess that could be the case if you took it literally but im thinking along the lines of mod/custom cars. mods are usually easier and involve basic parts/swaps with off the shelf items eg. band and bezels but a custom is where you make something from scratch or make it look like it didnt come from the factory that way eg. paint, dye jobs or taking the module apart to change the polarisers.
actually im wondering if you could even call a band swap a mod. its pretty much like putting seat covers on your car or changing laces on your sneakers (both take longer than changing a band lol) neither of which you would class as a mod.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

A mod is a mod even when it takes 1 minute. it doesn't have to take hours. 👌😊


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-B5600 (bluetooth solar) Adrenaline edition in Gen4 Vecileon stainless case and bracelet.


----------



## DrewL (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice! I’ve wondered how my GWB5600AR would look with a stainless steel bezel. Are you happy with the quality of the Vecileon products?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

DrewL said:


> Very nice! I've wondered how my GWB5600AR would look with a stainless steel bezel. Are you happy with the quality of the Vecileon products?


Yes - no complaints. Everything looks factory. The new screw design of the gen 4 are a minor improvement.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Tycho Brahe said:


> View attachment 15642918


This is genius


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

this is my current favorite, it started life like this









as of xmas it looks like this


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

JacobC said:


> This is genius


Thanks!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

positive display mods


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

G300

Before and two afters. I'm still undecided on the strap (silicone vs NATO). Also included a manufacturers shot of the blacked out donor.

The blacked out version was a little too blacked out for me, and I preferred the face on this version, so I pulled the little "dome" piece and some screws from a broken ($10) blacked out copy.

Khaki model paint on the bezel, to match the tiny bit of khaki on the face. ("Shock Resist" at 3:00)

After, version 1:










After, version 2:










Before:










Bezel "dome" donor:


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

One more strap I'm debating.


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Another variation of the same model.

Before:










After:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

pagefault said:


> Another variation of the same model.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I like it! Is that model paint on the metal? I'm curious as to how well that will hold up to abuse.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks.

The metal is Duplicolor spray paint (metalcast red anodized) with Rustoleum adhesion promoter. After painting, I baked it for an hour at 180 degrees.

I have another bezel I'll try actually anodizing eventually.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

not sure if we want to continue this thread or the bigger original one

Modded Gs (heaps of vintage mods in that one)
but since this was bumped most recently....

been meaning to post in one of these threads (actually i think i made a thread many years ago as well lol) but never had all my mods and customs in one place. i finally got around to scouring my backups and will upload them to wus instead of hotlinking so there wont be any broken links in the future.... hopefully! ?

first batch are "customs" re: anything thats been painted, had the back removed or modify beyond a resin swap.
second batch will be band and bezel remixes.

1000 series frogs def are the best to mod, so many options and parts to mix and match
painted bezel and home made side rivots

















painted adapters









module swap















painted resin

















my very first dye job









first paint attempt, painted resin and adapters















before shot (test fitting diff. adapters)








painted bezel text








dyed adapters















module swap















painted lettering, module and resin parts swap





























module swap















painted text








first painted resin attempt on heavily worn resin, painted text









band swap, lug spacers
















band, painted text






















painted adapters








painted resin, lettering








second ever dye job








painted resin






















painted resin
















module, resin, bullbars - bought for parts from wus member but looked too good to take apart 









painted text, resin swap
















painted text, repainted inner bezel









edit: dont leave an unfinished post with attachments overnight, the assigned file numbers dont get assigned till the post is posted ?‍♂ ?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

BnB swaps and bullbars


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry if I bumped the wrong post. I did a search and found quite a few, but most were really small and/or had been inactive a lot longer.

Great collection!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

pagefault said:


> Sorry if I bumped the wrong post. I did a search and found quite a few, but most were really small and/or had been inactive a lot longer.
> 
> Great collection!


no biggy, it happens alot. the thread was bumped a few times over the years simply cos it was slightly newer. the problem goes back to when this thread was created while the other one was still active. such is forum life!
glad it or one like it got bumped, gave me the motivation to get my sheet together 👍


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


>


This is such an awesome combo! I've almost bought these sneakers in the past, but I always end up with very boring walking/running shoes 🏃‍♂️


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Chempop said:


> This is such an awesome combo! I've almost bought these sneakers in the past, but I always end up with very boring walking/running shoes 🏃‍♂️


thanks man! tho the watch came years before the shoes, just so happened they were a perfect match...and i think i have a thing for those colours 😄

theyre the don c collabs









got another pair of mids not long after these cos i simply couldnt wait and didnt know if they were going to release the originals









of course anytime you jump the gun, you end up paying twice cos 6-9months later they released the originals



















well no quite the same, missing the plastic ankle supports so theyre lighter but nostalgia is a mofo and they were on sale... so i bought two pairs 😁

origin story: i saved my ass off to pay half of an $80 pair of shoes (mum paid the rest) but secretly squirreled away extra knowing id have to fork out more for what i really wanted. $120 later, on sale (in the 80s that was quite expensive!) i had my first name brand shoes and i was the coolest kid at school for all of a week till some kid got the erx 400s haha
dont know how but i balled in those big heavy things for a good couple years, the ankle support was divine 😃

considering i still wear alot of my stuff from the 90s or similar, they fit in rather well. even better, the 90s are back again! 

they ended up releasing alot of colours of the erx and theyre still floating around on sale, def. grab pair if you can. as the saying goes, life's too short to wear boring shoes


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-M5610BC-1 with display mod in Titanium


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Member raceclawt's mod
> 
> View attachment 3434554


How does one do this mod... That looks so good


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

BoomerSooner74 said:


> How does one do this mod... That looks so good


coloured film over the lcd. google: "flash gels photography"


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

DW 6600 with a new white case, black button and green jelly bezel.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

BADY said:


> DW 6600 with a new white case, black button and green jelly bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15706144


Hmm, looks delicious. I'm a sucker for jelly! What flavor would you call that?


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Hmm, looks delicious. I'm a sucker for jelly! What flavor would you call that?


Fresh Mint 6600 😉


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-M5610MD positive display mod in dark grey resin


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

latest creation


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Looking for a different finish I used a (experimental) electro-chemical distressing process (sodium & vinegar solution & 12V dc) on this GW-B5600 aftermarket stainless bezel & band. ...off the watch of course w each springbar removed.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-B5600 display mod (negative to positive) in light gray rubber


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Sunrise/sunset theme for my sister.

I'm still working on the lettering on the bezel. Yellow paint is tricky, it turns out.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

BADY said:


> DW 6600 with a new white case, black button and green jelly bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15706144


Looks great.

Question though - Did any 6600 come in a white case? Or did you use a 6900 case and swap the 6600 crystal into it?

Nice job either way

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Black and white with a gold inner bezel from leftover parts.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

pagefault said:


> Sunrise/sunset theme for my sister.
> 
> I'm still working on the lettering on the bezel. Yellow paint is tricky, it turns out.
> 
> ...


lay down a coat of white first


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks. I'll get some and give it a try.


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)

sodamonkey said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Question though - Did any 6600 come in a white case? Or did you use a 6900 case and swap the 6600 crystal into it?
> 
> ...


Thanks sodamonkey.
Cristal swap.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

↗Casioak with metal dress


















↗Casioak with colored text on bezel


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15751408


Very nicely done


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Dxnnis said:


> Very nicely done


Thank u🙂


----------



## pagefault (Nov 22, 2014)

AWG-M100 from the pawn shop ($25).

Bezel from a non-working blacked out model, Richie strap adapter, Zulu strap from Amazon, and 60 cents worth of rubber o-rings to keep the watch from sliding off.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My GA-2110 SU mod









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-M5600A in Vecileon hand distressed Titanium case (warm grey color border of display edge matches the oil rubbed bronze patina look)


----------



## Tag7800 (Jul 9, 2020)

I had no idea there were so many cool things to do with a Casio! Definitely going to pick one up!


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tag7800 said:


> I had no idea there were so many cool things to do with a Casio! Definitely going to pick one up!


I'm with you, I think I need one also. Great thread!


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

my favorite mod on my G-Shocks is wear... I run them through hell lol


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Another hand "vintaged" Titanium -this one for the GW-B5600. Also w display mod and removed more of the pvd & by polishing off -resulting in more of a gun metal look. Love it! Feel confident enough to do the GM-WB5000 Titanium next.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

GA-21xx with self dyed strap.😉


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Another hand "vintaged" Titanium -this one for the GW-B5600. Also w display mod and removed more of the pvd & by polishing off -resulting in more of a gun metal look. Love it! Feel confident enough to do the GM-WB5000 Titanium next.
> View attachment 15801115
> View attachment 15801116
> View attachment 15801117


That is some really nice finishing 👍


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15825607
> 
> 
> GA-21xx with self dyed strap.😉
> View attachment 15825611


Pretty funky 👍


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow ... shout out to @Tetsu Tekubi ... I know I'm late to this thread, but that is some STELLAR stuff. You must work in a design/creative endeavor? Or you just have a great eye. Rarely do I see mods with such an astute focus on details, accents, and color-harmony. All expertly turned-out, too. Inspiring!

I've been eyeing that desert-camo resin strap for my GWG-1000 (I have the same model and, like you, already have the aftermarket yellow band for swapping) but keep being put off by the price. They keep going up and now cost roughly US$100 most places--which I always choke on when I remember it's just a couple pieces of plastic. But seeing your photos I may have to bite the bullet. (I also have adapters for the Mudmaster, which expands strap options considerably.)

Anyway, keep up the great work. Really enjoyed that browse.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

DB Broward said:


> Wow ... shout out to @Tetsu Tekubi ... I know I'm late to this thread, but that is some STELLAR stuff. You must work in a design/creative endeavor? Or you just have a great eye. Rarely do I see mods with such an astute focus on details, accents, and color-harmony. All expertly turned-out, too. Inspiring!
> 
> I've been eyeing that desert-camo resin strap for my GWG-1000 (I have the same model and, like you, already have the aftermarket yellow band for swapping) but keep being put off by the price. They keep going up and now cost roughly US$100 most places--which I always choke on when I remember it's just a couple pieces of plastic. But seeing your photos I may have to bite the bullet. (I also have adapters for the Mudmaster, which expands strap options considerably.)
> 
> ...


thanks man! appreciate the words 🙏 its nice to have the subtleties noticed. i always try for a cohesive look, even if it looks like clown vomit there's still some nuances that pull a piece together. unfortunately the ship of full time creative job that pays enough to support my family and my hobbies has long sailed so its just one that pays the bills now, but thats where creative outlets like this and sneaker customs have come in. plus i've always like colours 🌈🤩🌈

i had the same problem with that DC band and other others that seemed way too much for "just a different colour" but if you want help with the mental gymnastics on how to get past that, think of it as getting a whole new watch for the price of the band. the CF resin for the grey ranger was eye watering but it was far cheaper than buying the actual watch, same with the DC. tho the DC mod on the 1a3 looks better than the original imo 😉 if you can get it for around a hundy, its def. worth it since the whole watch is over $1k now! 😬


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Ha. Always appreciate savvy "mental gymnastics"--especially when they inspire my cause! And I agree: the 1A3 looks better with the DC than the original (those are over $1K now? Yikes). I think I have my needed nudge.

Funny, but as I was scanning some of your wilder creations ("clown vomit"😂) I was thinking, "Oh, I'd never wear *that*"--but at the same time I couldn't help but admit, "Damn stylish, though!"

Look forward to seeing more.

Cheers!


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

BTW ... about five minutes after posting my reply I ordered the DC strap. $110 new and shipped from TikTox in the UK. You know what helped? On eBay I found a pre-owned GWG-1000DC going for $2500!!

So now (soon) I got myself a "desert-camo" Mudmaster--for a song. Thanks again for the gymnastics coaching!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

only got one idea in the pipeline for a frog but thats taken a back seat as im currently working on a pair of sneakers... well actually a second pair, first pair hit a creative block so theyre off the stove 😅



DB Broward said:


> BTW ... about five minutes after posting my reply I ordered the DC strap. $110 new and shipped from TikTox in the UK. You know what helped? On eBay I found a pre-owned GWG-1000DC going for $2500!!
> 
> So now (soon) I got myself a "desert-camo" Mudmaster--for a song. Thanks again for the gymnastics coaching!


grats man! we're a whole bunch of enablers here! 😂 misery loves company! def. made the right choice 👍


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's another slightly modified square - in grey & black. This is the GW-5610BB- black buttons! The stock bezel and strap are gloss black (which from previous experience is a smudge magnet and doesn't look good for long. Awaiting arrival of a recently released titanium bezel and bracelet in silver/raw. Interesting that there may be a gel under the crystal as it seems darker than any others like it and the solar panels don't reflect that violet shade like others do.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's the latest...& lightest G-Shock metal GW-M5610MD in Silver TITANIUM- an expensive upgrade but still less than the GMW-B5000T & probably the nicest looking square in metal (polished bezel and link edges accent the polished buttons and a better combo than on the GW-5610BB it was purchased for). 91 grams total on wrist w 4 links removed. (It's actually a matte silver even though it photographs like a warm/green grey)


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Here's another slightly modified square - in grey & black. This is the GW-5610BB- black buttons! The stock bezel and strap are gloss black (which from previous experience is a smudge magnet and doesn't look good for long. Awaiting arrival of a recently released titanium bezel and bracelet in silver/raw. Interesting that there may be a gel under the crystal as it seems darker than any others like it and the solar panels don't reflect that violet shade like others do.
> View attachment 15832755
> View attachment 15832756
> View attachment 15832757





Tycho Brahe said:


> Here's the latest...& lightest G-Shock metal GW-M5610MD in Silver TITANIUM- an expensive upgrade but still less than the GMW-B5000T & probably the nicest looking square in metal (polished bezel and link edges accent the polished buttons and a better combo than on the GW-5610BB it was purchased for). 91 grams total on wrist w 4 links removed. (It's actually a matte silver even though it photographs like a warm/green grey)
> View attachment 15855466
> View attachment 15855467
> View attachment 15855479
> ...


Looking good, and hope they fit your wrist even better @Tycho Brahe, but yeah, Casio's non-STN negative displays are, well... Pretty crappy in all but full sunlight, and they leave a lot to be desired when compared to positive STN or MIP. If you ever feel like upgrading to the GMW-B5000 I'm pretty sure you'll be blown away, even if you stick with the "tacticool" negative displays, by the increased legibility. Regardless, thanks for sharing your pics!

Wear your watches in good health!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

@nonconformulaic I have and have sold a couple B5000 with negative displays and although easier to read really doesn't compare to mip GBX-100 and I can see those displays being used going forward. The GBX-100 has as many annoyances as it does improvements & the negative display is really the best thing about it. Auto led is switched on for dark situations. I usually do a reverse polarity mod anyway but some just look better dark and STN is nicer but I prefer the 5610 over the others as an on screen indicator of charge w the auto-led is useful and the B5000 solid cases and screw backs are bulky and heavy even with a Titanium bezel and bracelet.


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

@Tetsu Tekubi - Thanks for the inspiration, buddy! (Er ... I mean, mate!)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

hand vintaged titanium b&b and matching bull bars


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Tycho Brahe said:


> hand vintaged titanium b&b and matching bull bars
> View attachment 15870327


Who makes these bars are is everyone making them themselves?


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

JacobC said:


> Who makes these bars are is everyone making them themselves?


Usually from jays and kays.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

DB Broward said:


> @Tetsu Tekubi - Thanks for the inspiration, buddy! (Er ... I mean, mate!)
> 
> View attachment 15858544


💪💪looking good mmaaattteee! 😂


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

from the WRUW thread:
-----
special froggy friday for me today 😊 this one has been a long time coming but finally finished it off the other night during a bout of debilitating hayfever but that wasnt going to stop me!
i now realise after seeing it enlarged there are a few details i need to clean up tho. the beat up original resin and repeated stripe/repaints didnt help at all and im sure the extended soaks in acetone hasnt done the resin any favours for longevity!
pretty happy with the result otherwise, got a colourway that doesnt exist in my collection so thats always a plus 😃

View attachment 15934109










history:
started off life as a pretty beat up golden defender, plan was to recreate that awesome gold green chameleon colour...
View attachment 15934111









...but instead it came out as just metallic green, the gold metallic i used got over powered
View attachment 15934112









....tried a few combinations of layering but just couldnt get it right so on to the back burner it went
View attachment 15934115









i always liked the fluro green of the 200f and was going to recreate that instead with the 225a module/case but thats a semi common mod, instead i broke it up with some detailed masking for a two tone look 
finished off with double eagle motifs which can be seen as defeating the golden defender or like a phoenix rising from the ashes 🙄😅 may still try it on the 225a to dial back the tertiary colours tho 🤔

View attachment 15934116


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

There's already a thread out there on this watch, but I guess it should reside in this one too.

This is an ex-DW-5600BB. I converted it to a positive display then added a piece of Roscolux e-colour+ gel sheet that matched the green lettering of the new bezel.

The only "issue" is the ALM/SIG etc, markers showing full time. If one is "on", ie "24" like in these pics, then it appears as a black block.

The other additions are the Jays and Kays 24mm adapters, a canvas two piece strap I found after a bit of trawling on Amazon UK, and black bullbars that went on the other day to finish it off.

It's definitely one of my favourite mods I've done, here's to the next!





































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

This is definitely great @sodamonkey !


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Decided to mod my GWM5610U into something gray, as the case cover and strap for the DWD5600P-8 were readily available (e.g., on the bay, from pacparts). 










And I’m digging the result 




























Looks very  with the white LED backlight of the updated 3459 module  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

